# Sinequan Helpful



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I have been prescribed many antispastic drugs over the years, some with good results, some with no effect.My doctor recently gave me sinequan to try and I must say this has calmed my bowel considerably. Problem is even after two weeks of 10mg in the evening, I still feel slightly drugged and somewhat very low key and little grouchy.I guess one of my questions is, if this type of drug seems to work well for me, would I benefit more from this type of therapy as opposed to bentyl, librax, levsin, etc.I do have periods of time when I feel almost normal. 2001 and 2002 were real good years. 2003 has literally been in the toilet.Thanks for any input, suggestions, feedback.Marty


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Marty,Please give this Sinequin a chance I took this drug in the past for 8 months not for IBS but for Major Depression and it worked wonders for me. My current doctor won't give it to me instead he will give me valium does that make scense? Anyhoo if your only on 10mgs that sounds right for treatment of IBS D and it will help it will make you feel a little groggy in the morning but that will pass and 10mgs is a really low dose I was on 300mgs per day for depression at the time but I would say top of 20mgs a day for IBS would definitely do the trick I'm sure just 10mgs of Doxpin for IBS is the instant cure all. My doc won't give it to me. I think I might go see someone else I don't think I should become addicted to valium you know.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been taking 10mg of Sinequan for three months. It has been somewhat helpful but I still experience a lot of abdominal pains. I take the pill at bedtime. I have some sleepiness, grogginess first thing in the morning but I feel pretty alert the rest of the day. I've been told to take Levsin for the esophageal and gall bladder spasms I'm having. I haven't really tried it much yet.


----------

